# Störungseinsatz in Indien



## Exmexx (17 März 2009)

Moin Moin,

hat jemand zufällig die technischen sowie persönlichen Vorraussetzungen für einen kurzfristigen Einsatz bei einem Kunden in Indien? Oder ist sogar zufällig jemand da unten und hat Zeit?

technische Vorraussetzungen:

- Kenntnisse im Schaltplan lesen
- Kenntnisse der allgemeinen Elektrotechnik
- Grundkenntnisse SPS

persönliche Vorraussetzungen:

- entsprechendes Businessvisum
- erforderliche Impfungen

Es geht nur um eine Störungsaufnahme sowie darum den Stand der im Stromlaufplan ist wiederherzustellen.

Einsatzbeginn: so schnell wie möglich


----------



## RobiHerb (17 März 2009)

*Man könnte darüber reden*

Hallo,

bin Dipl.Ing. Elektrotechnik, kann natürlich Schaltpläne lesen, kenne AWL für S5 und S7, habe an der Entwicklung einiger Module für CoDeSys mitgewirkt (Bosch & Lenze Implementation).

Bin aktuell umgehend verfügbar, wenn die Kasse stimmt, und habe umfangreiche Auslandserfahrung. Komme gerade gestern von einem Projekt in NeuSeeland zurück.

Welche Impfungen und Visa sind notwendig?

Kontakt unter 06150 83317 oder herbert@robitzsch.de


----------



## Moroso (20 März 2009)

*Seid Ihr schon einig geworden?*

Wäre für mich auch ein Thema gewesen!
Grüsse Moroso


----------



## RobiHerb (20 März 2009)

*Das Schweigen im Walde*

Scheint wohl selber nach Indien gedüst zu sein, bisher habe ich keine Reaktion erhalten.


----------



## eYe (20 März 2009)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Welche Impfungen und Visa sind notwendig?



http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/diplo/de/Laenderinformationen/Indien/Sicherheitshinweise.html#t4


----------



## Exmexx (24 März 2009)

jo sorry männers,

der kunde drohte mit Auftrag. 

Nee Scherz beiseite.
El commandante fühlte sich verpflichtet, sofort einen zu schicken. 
War halt leider ich.


----------

